# 3/31/08 - Local Marine Patrol Units Receive Grants



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The ODNR Division of Watercraft has awarded a total of $564,564 in Marine Patrol Assistance Grants to 28 local communities to assist in enforcing boating laws and maintaining safety on state waterways.

More...


----------

